# Lump ?????



## cookhamjames (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi, Nelson is 6 months old and is fit and well. However we found a hard lump on the back of his neck. Its under the skin and doesnt seem to hurt him at all, even when squeezed. He did have an antibiotic jab there a week ago but the lump has only appeared today. any ideas? I'll take him to the vets tomorrow but wondered if anyone can put my mind to rest?


----------



## MeadowsMom (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi there! I just wanted to say I would not worry too much. There is definitely the possibility that the lump is just a reaction to the shot that he got last week. However, I am also glad you are taking Nelson to the vet, because of course no one can diagnose problems like that on the internet. If the vet suspects anything, often they will just aspirate the lump and send the fluid they draw out for a lab analysis. It is a quick, non-invasive procedure that I've had done on several of my dogs' lumps, and it is the best way to set you mind at ease. Fingers crossed for a good vet visit tomorrow for Nelson!!


----------



## cookhamjames (Sep 9, 2010)

thanks, that does put my mind to rest a little. The lump is slap bang inbetween his shoulders which I assume is exactly where the jab would go.


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

Darwin had a lump after one of his shots in particular, and it took a little while to come up.

Does Nelson have a microchip? If so, it could be that too - we can feel Darwin's and it is right between his shoulder-blades.

Let us know if anything else comes of it.


----------



## cookhamjames (Sep 9, 2010)

He does have a chip but I'm sure we would have felt this before. This lump is very noticeable when he stretches his neck down such as when he eats. Feeling it suggests it's about the size of a small grape.


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

...yeah, his micro-chip lump isn't grape size


----------



## cookhamjames (Sep 9, 2010)

The vet says its really common for a lump to appear after an injection. Told us to keep an eye on it for a few days. if it gets bigger or dosent reduce in size we should take him in.


----------



## MeadowsMom (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy to hear the good news!!


----------



## Brodie (Feb 13, 2010)

Cookhamjames:
Brodie had a lump too that swelled up to a good quarter, then increase to the size of a Loonie (Canadian dollar) a week or after our vet visit for vaccines.

We were told by our vet to do warm compresses on it and to massage it between our fingers to help break down the scar tissues that had formed. It really bothered my hubby that he'd have this lump on his thigh for who knows how long, but it's no longer noticeable at all! This was at its biggest size. (Sorry it's not the right side up, I couldn't flip it for whatever reason ???)

Keep an eye on it ... benedryl can also be used if he starts to itch at it, but make sure your vet says it's ok!

The good news is, it goes away and won't affect all that energy


----------



## cookhamjames (Sep 9, 2010)

That's exactly what it looks like! Thanks for the pic and update.


----------



## cookhamjames (Sep 9, 2010)

Vet has taken a look. Says is totally normal after a jab. Also spoke to 3 other local dog owners who say they have had similar issues. Thanks all for putting my mind at rest.


----------



## MeadowsMom (Jan 27, 2011)

So glad to hear that. I had been wondering how you made out.


----------

